# Font inaccessible



## riklar (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Il y a 15 ans, j'ai programmé par moi-même un logiciel pour le système OS 8.5-9, avec l'aide de THINKPASCAL. Ce logiciel a pour but de m'aider à graver des notes de musique dans le cadre d'un fichier qui contient le morceau de musique. Avec le logiciel j'ai construit une font (police) qui répond aux besoins des notes sur lesquelles je travaille.

La font (police) a été construite et dessinée avec Res Edit selon la capacité de programmation du système Apple de l'époque. Le logiciel contient tous les composants, pour ses fonctions, FONT et FOND. Il n'a pas de connection avec les fonts (police) du système.

J'essaie d'installer mon logiciel sur un iMac G5 Classic. L'installation s'est bien passée et fonctionne, à l'exception d'un problème : le logiciel est incapable d'identifier la font (police) que j'ai préparée et elle la remplace par une font (police) du système. Or je ne peux pas graver les notes de musique sans la font (police) que j'ai préparée.

Ma question : Y a t-il un moyen qui me permette d'amener ma police à être reconnue par mon logiciel. Y a t-il un moyen qui peut me permettre d'utiliser mon logiciel selon mes besoins.

Merci à l'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

riklar a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il y a 15 ans, j'ai programmé par moi-même un logiciel pour le système OS 8.5-9



Déjà, là, premier problème, il y a 15 ans, ces systèmes n'existaient pas, on en était au 7.5.3, en 95, alors si tu ne t'es pas gouré dans les dates, il est fort possible que la police que tu as créé soit incompatible avec Mac OS 9.2.2. It's a possibility !


----------



## riklar (11 Janvier 2010)

La font a été créé pendant la période OS 7.XX et a été utilisé avec OS 8- 8.5. Il est fort possible que avec OS 9 et surtout sous Classique la font n'est pas operationnelle.

Maintenant, comment je trouve la solution et comment je la fait fonctionner?

Merci à l'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2010)

Si elle fonctionne en OS 9.2.2 natif, elle doit fonctionner sous Classic. Si non, il faut en reconstruire une compatible OS 9.2.2, je ne vois pas d'autre moyen !


----------

